# project(s) update



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

I finally got some more recent pictures of our W4 and BN. We have finally made some progress!!artydanc 

This is how the W4 looks now
<img src=http://www.chowntractorparts.com/images/w4.jpg>

<img src=http://www.chowntractorparts.com/images/fender.jpg>
You can see that the fenders need some repair work still, that's next. 

And the BN is finally wired and has the tin work back on ( well, except the fenders:lmao: )
<img src=http://www.chowntractorparts.com/images/bn.jpg>

This is a shot of the complete line-up. We had them out to greet our guests at Cubfest Northeast. There are 15 tractors lined up there, our 11 antiques, and 4 work tractors.
<img src=http://www.chowntractorparts.com/images/the_fleet.jpg>

Of course, the draw-back to this is, now our wives know how many tractors we really have!outta here


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks good parts how did cubfest go:question:


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

like the BN there
Ryan


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

We had a blast at Cubfest!!! The weather was great, and had a respectable turn-out. I'll be putting together a page about cubfest soon, and post the link for ya'll. 

BTW, thanks for the coments on the tractors.:friends:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by parts man _
> *We had a blast at Cubfest!!! The weather was great, and had a respectable turn-out. I'll be putting together a page about cubfest soon, and post the link for ya'll.
> 
> BTW, thanks for the coments on the tractors.:friends: *


Hey parts have you got the pictures yet cant wait to see them.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Sorry Jody, Not yet! I've been pretty busy since the Cubfest, we're trying to get our seeding done that got put on hold because of weather and preparing for the Cubfest. I hope to get it done this weekend.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Take your time parts no big rush get your seeding done first.:thumbsup:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Great pics Parts Man! I had no idea you had so much iron around the house.  I look forward to your pictures of the Cubfest. I know the pressure you must be under to get the seeding done. They just got the last of the soy beans in on my family's farm. It has been so wet that they could not get it finished until this last week. What are you planting?


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

We are just planting a small field of oats and barley for silage. The trouble is that it was wet earlier, then prep for the show. Now, the field has grassed up pretty bad, and it is taking some time to get it fit to plant.


----------

